# Driftwood Inn- Vero Beach???



## Black Diamond (May 1, 2008)

What can people tell me about the Driftwood Inn at Vero Beach?

What is the attraction to Vero Beach area?

What attractions are there for families in the area? 

Anyone here a owner or visitor to Driftwood recently?

What is the condition of units?

Let me know your thoughts and memories of the area and resort!!!

Thanks!!!


----------



## judyjht (May 1, 2008)

I have thought the same thing.  I have seen some units available - seems like a great location right on the beach but I don't know.  I'll be curious to see the replies.


----------



## Carl D (May 1, 2008)

We own at Disney Vero Beach (among other DVCs), and have been to the Driftwood a few times for lunch & drinks. I have never been inside a unit. I believe someone here does own there, perhaps BruceCZ (or something like that).

The resort appears very rustic, and I believe it's built from true driftwood. 
The area is great for R&R, but almost ZERO nightlife. The town rolls up the sidewalks at 5 o'clock. There is a couple nice restaurants in the area, and one bar that I know of.
The beach is not wide, especially at high tide. The water can also be quite rough.

Kennedy Space Center would make a good day trip. There's also the McLarty Museum about 15 minutes up the road. It's a very interesting story about the 1715 Plate Fleet. You will see several people treasure hunting on the beach.


----------



## Floridaski (May 2, 2008)

*looking to purchase or visit*

Are you asking about Driftwood for a purchase or to visit.  I would caution you on a purchase.  I have a good friend who owns here, send me a PM if you want info.  She would not recommend purchasing a unit at Driftwood.  She got the unit when her father passed away, she cannot give the thing away.  She owns 3 weeks and has even tried to give them back to the management - they do not want the units back.  They suffered during the busy hurricane seasons a few years back and the beach is still very narrow.  There is not much to do in the general area, it is good for a quiet, read a book kind of vacation.

It is an easy trade to get, it is very quiet and the units are very "different"  Rustic is being very kind.  There are quite a few resorts along the Florida coastline that would more then likely give you a nicer vacation experience.


----------



## brucecz (May 3, 2008)

Carl D said:


> We own at Disney Vero Beach (among other DVCs), and have been to the Driftwood a few times for lunch & drinks. I have never been inside a unit. I believe someone here does own there, perhaps BruceCZ (or something like that).
> 
> The resort appears very rustic, and I believe it's built from true driftwood.
> The area is great for R&R, but almost ZERO nightlife. The town rolls up the sidewalks at 5 o'clock. There is a couple nice restaurants in the area, and one bar that I know of.
> ...



You are correct we used to own 4 winter and summer units. 3 were ocean front units and 2 were in buildings that have been listed on the National Historical Register and the 2 overs were Ocean front units in the front south corner.  The other unit had a  nice ocean and pool view.  

You can image while you are at the Driftwood having Bogart coming through the resorts doors back in the 1940's because of the decor in the older buildings.

These units are not plush cookie cutter type units. The resorts stlye  is a bit quirky and a bit funky. The indoor and outdoor restrurant overlooking the ocean has IMHO good food at moderate prices.

We sold all 4 about 2 years ago because the LA Baseball Dodgers were not be doing their spring traning in Vero Beach in the near future.  That was going to impact the rentals we did. So we have no vested interest or agenda in regards to the Driftwood.

 There is a mix of differant unit types  of units at the resort.  The units we owned had stained glass and other non typical art, etc.  Go to the resorts website and you may understand why we fell in love with unit 230D and paid $5,000 for it and resold it for the same amount.  We made a few dollars off of the 3 other units and now own 6 units in the Keys.

But even after we sold our units we have spent 3 winter weeks at the Driftwood in the  the past two years on exchanges. We can trade into Disney at Vero Beach but perfer the Driftwood. 

This is not a Knock on the Very nice units at the Disney but we love the sound of the waves at the Dirftwood and know witch units are about 30 or so from the water at the Driftwood. Almost all of the  Disney units are lot farther walk to the water down some hills.

When exchanging for Ocean front units at the Driftwood look for a Firday check in for a one bedroom that sleeps 4 or 6.  You can get the unit numbers form the Driftwoods website before contacting RCI.  I have used both RCI Points and weeks to trade into the Driftwood.

We live on a Wisconsin lake and love the water so our resort in Puerto Vallarta multiable units are all ocean front as we love the sould of the ocean waves.

So we really like the Dritfwood and will return again  but realize that this type of resort is not for everyone.  We will be sending our dauther and son-inlaw down there in winter in 2009. We sent they in late Jan 2007 to the Royals in 2007 and to our Ocean Front Gold Crown Lindo Mar for week 8 in 2008. I think they will enjoy the Driftwood as much as the other 2 resorts.

The front office is great to deal with as a owner or a exchanger. 

Review the Driftwood website if you are thinking about exchanging into it or buying.  If  thinking about buying I strongly suggest that you either rent or exchange into the resort first. 
With the Dodgers leaving it will be IMHO  very hard to get double the maintenance fees as a rental price.

 But we bought the 230D uniti after seeing it on the  resorts website and after reading the Tug reveiws.  You will IMHO either fall in love with it or not like it because it is very differant.


We would not  bought the units that were not at least Ocean view (1) and Ocean front(30). But if you want a "Howard Johnson type resort this is not it.  But their is a Howard Johnson with in a blocks walk of the Driftwood.

I would not buy a studieo unit at this resort for several reasons. One reason is very few have ocean views  and they are harder to rent out.

The beach is about a  good 100 or  more so yards wide and boders a public beach that does have lifeguards. The water can be wavey but I enjoy going into those 1 to 3 foot waves but am carefull in regards to any fairly strong undertow.

Feel free to call me  with any questions between 8 AM to 8 PM CST if you feel I can be of any help.



Bruce


----------



## Carl D (May 4, 2008)

brucecz said:


> We sold all 4 about 2 years ago because the LA Baseball Dodgers were not be doing their spring traning in Vero Beach in the near future.  That was going to impact the rentals we did. So we have no vested interest or agenda in regards to the Driftwood.


Bruce, I read somewhere that Vero will likely be getting a new team for spring training. I can't remember who... Possibly the Orioles?? 
I don't think anything has been finalized though, and it could be complete speculation.


----------



## brucecz (May 4, 2008)

Carl D said:


> Bruce, I read somewhere that Vero will likely be getting a new team for spring training. I can't remember who... Possibly the Orioles??
> I don't think anything has been finalized though, and it could be complete speculation.



I hope for the area that it turns out to be a fact. But unless we came across a super deal on certain units we have no plans to buy back into the Driftwood. 

The reason is that we have acess to many low cost weeks and RCI Points we can even with the combined cost of the exchange fee and exchange weeks we can exchange into most resorts for about $250 or less.

Bruce


----------



## Craig (May 5, 2008)

*Breakers unit*

Bruce, I was looking into possibly buying a week at The Driftwood. Unit 3011 in the Breakers looks wonderful on their web site. Are there any downfalls to those oceanfront units?


----------



## brucecz (May 5, 2008)

Craig said:


> Bruce, I was looking into possibly buying a week at The Driftwood. Unit 3011 in the Breakers looks wonderful on their web site. Are there any downfalls to those oceanfront units?



Craig, we never did stay in unit 3011 that is on the first floor  but we used to own second floor units  3031 (Week 1) unit 3030 (week 11) 230D (week 10, I think) and unit 220E week 14.

Over this past December we exchanged stayed in units 3031 and 230D. 3031 looked a lot like the 3011 unit.  What we liked is the view form the second floor and no one walking past the all glass front of the unit.

What week number are you looking at? We bought 2 off of ebay and 2 privately.

But we did not notice much foot traffic going past the the lower units.  The units are nice sized sleep 4's in a stle some would maybe call dated but what some would call nostelgic.  The units show some wear.

But the veiw is very nice, it is in a quieter part of the resort away from Waldo's. There are gas Bar-B-Que grills very close to the unit and the second swimning pool is just a short distance away.There is also a city playground a short distance away. The sand is good but not as fine as the Cearwater area but we enjoyed our walks on the beach.

I would guess at high tide the water would be about 50 to 80 feet from the front patio door.

This is not as you can tell by  some of the posts a resort that everyone would like if they want new, but to each thier own.

I will send you a email  with my phone number if you want more details, etc.

The resort had very low closing costs.when we went through them. I think it was under $100 not counting the tip I gave the lady for being such a big help.

Bruce


----------



## Black Diamond (May 9, 2008)

*Thanks!!!*

 I loved all the information presented here on the "rustic" Driftwood Inn--I thank everyone for their input into this discussion.  I look forward to visiting there next Christmas.

THANKS!!


----------

